# Is this a gsd puppy?



## Shazain (Nov 10, 2019)

Im not sure if this is a pure gsd can i get some help


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Post a photo if you can. Were the sire and dam registered?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Impossible to tell without pictures.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Hahahaha ^


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Gotta love these 1 and done posts without even a picture. Must have been really burning for Shazzy to know what we thought with our crystal balls.


----------



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

I don’t know.
I forgot to put on my magic glasses this morning. 
Sigh.


----------

